Suggest HN: Add “Who is hiring?” and “Who wants to be hired?” threads to “jobs” - tareqak
======
detaro
suggestions best go to hn@ycombinator.com

~~~
tareqak
Thanks for that! I did not know.

------
gus_massa
I like the idea, and I agree with the suggestion of detaro to email the mods
hn@ycombinator.com

